# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  > [SOLVED] Save As PDF Cuts off text in cells

## Ollie7957

Good morning all,

I have a problem saving a spreadsheet to PDF format with Excel 2013.

I have created a landscape table of data with varying row heights due to the amount of text in each cell, and all cells are set to wrap. Whilst viewing this in Excel itself everything appears as it should. (Please see attached PDF in question)

The problem occurs when I go to print the spreadsheet or save it as a PDF. The cells seem to shrink, or the text expands, and cuts off many of the last lines of text in the cell, please see on page 3 of the PDF where text appears to cut off.

I have been trying to get this to work for over an hour now, can anyone shed any light on this issue?

----------


## PeteABC123

You might try to center the values vertically in each row, and auto fit row height before printing. Also I've had better luck with printing to pdf rather than saving as pdf.
HTH
Pete

----------


## Ollie7957

Thank you Pete. In the end I Alt+Enter a blank line after the final line of text in the cell. This seemed to have cleaned it up rather nicely, but next time I will try print to PDF instead. Thank you for your suggestion.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dillybob

I was having the same problem until I selected 'sheet' instead of 'workbook' when I saved as a pdf.

----------


## BandyRFC

This problem is not solved for me.  Excel still truncates the text field when saved to PDF, and the PDF page itself has a lot of space left at the bottom!  Solutions above do not work, and nobody in my IT support has a clue.

I can export the excel file as .htm and the text fields are not cut off...  I'm at a loss to resolve

----------


## INV1169123

If your issue isn't yet resolved then try going to Page Layout>Print Area>Add print area (now at this stage include 3 more rows in the print area at the bottom) and then>Set print area.
Now go to File>Print>Microsoft print to PDF and see whether the complete content is getting included in the print area. If yes, go ahead and save it. If not, go back and try increasing the print area. It just worked for me.

----------


## FDibbins

INV, thanks for the input  :Smilie:

----------


## RECOChris

I realize how old this thread is, but for anyone else who runs across this issue, try the Wrap Text button, even on single line merged or non-merged cells. I was having printing a print area to single page PDF issue where single cell alignment was set to centered in Excel, but would show up either hard left or hard right aligned, sometimes even spilling outside the cell. Wrap Text for those cells seemed to do the trick.

----------

